# Need help decorating



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

I need some help making my house a little more scary for the kids, but not too scary. I have alot of spider cobwebs but idk what else to do that is cheap. Some of you may have seen my outdoor props which are good, it's inside I need help.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Its all about the lighting! Orange bulbs and string lights go a long way with some spider webs. You could do a blacklight room/hallway too... I could see kids thinking that was cool.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Creepy cloth, everywhere.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

you can get those cfl blacklight bulbs from walmart or menards (or lowes if you dont live near a menards), they actually light up a room with the blacklight glow that the oldschool incandescents didnt give. get some washable paint or something and do glow in the dark handprints and blood spatters on the wall that way they only show up when the blacklight is turned on. and glow in the dark/blacklight cobwebs will glow in it too. regular wont, unfortunately.


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

last year I bought a scene setter of framed pictures for $4. I used spray adhesive to attach them to heavy stock - not quite poster board, then used an exacto to cut them out. For less then 10 bucks I had creepy photos all over my house. This year I've downloaded photos of villians & monsters that I will use in place of my normal pictures. You can combine these with specimine jars on bookcases or shelves.

Hope that gets a few ideas going for you.


----------



## BartsTreasures (Sep 20, 2012)

Couple ideas....1st most outdoor props are good indoor also..so you might move a select few inside as practical....strobe lights with color filters are available for as little as $10 and can add some awesome effects (hint: set strobe where its light is seen indirectly to soften the effect to something that doesn't dominate the room..slower strobe flash frequency in a partially lit area is more effective than pure strobe in a completely dark area....

2nd) Small fog machines go for about $40...a little fog can really enhance any spooky decor! LASTLY don't forget sound! 

3rd) Softly playing moans and howls with wind can totally enhance the spookiness factor. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok I will work on some of this. I've been trying to upload pics of what I have so far. Maybe my phone will cooperate. I have alot of creepy cloth right now. I was worried about doing anything but regular lighting cuz i'm afraid it will be hard to see during games and eating. What is your experience with that?


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

here is one


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

another. Sorry its one at a time


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Another [/ATTACH]


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You need to start haunting (pun intended!) yard sales and thrift stores in your area... you're looking for things that can be creep-i-fied. 

Candleabras, interesting or weird sculpture and ornate picture frames that you can put "old relatives" into. 
















This is an antique lamp I got free off of FreeCycle and just used some red spraypaint to make the blood drips on the globe... 









Cutesy brass 1980's decorative birdcage I picked up for $5 at a yard sale...
Add some dollar store crows (and a few from Michaels - the are bigger and have their wings open!) and you've got a creepy bird escape scene. I've got some dollar store moss inside as a nest, with a dollar store hand hanging out of the cage.

I've picked up several ceramic animals and then spray painted them with gloss black paint and arranged them with "spellbooks" and spooky pictures. Cheap but very, very cool looking and add some spiders and webs and it's a creepy little display.

There is also having odd stuff around - I love http://davelowe.blogspot.com/ for his "cabinet of curiosities" (look about halfway down on the right of his homepage and he's got links to all his prop builds). All of his stuff is pretty awesome and not too scary for kids.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I like your use of creepy cloth. A VERY inexpensive thing we always do with black plastic or black plastic trash bags is this from Martha Stewart: http://www.marthastewart.com/271722/witchs-curtain


----------



## Gentlemother (Sep 20, 2012)

As an interior decorator, *I* look at the bones of things- doesn't matter what it is currently "supposed" to be. If it has good lines, you can always spray paint it another color, use it in some unexpected way, etc...
I have a bunch of dollar store skulls that I sprayed different colors, let dry then sprayed with spray glue and glittered the heck out of them, lol.
I also have a few I sprayed matte white, drilled a large-ish hole in the bottom and stuck down on a tal slender candle stick, so it looks like its on a skinny tall glass pedestal. 
What else? 
Glow sticks from the party store are wonderful! Cover toilet paper tubes in black construction paper and cut out eye holes- add a glow stick inside and hide peeping out from something- I think I stole that one from Martha Stewart, lol.
I also like to buy a really cheapy clear plastic shower liner and some red gel paint and "stamp" on bloody handprints and blood spatter. Once it's dry just tape it to the inside of your window/ door, etc...


A


----------



## DjIronic (Oct 1, 2004)

I would second the idea of lighting being one of the cheapest and easiest ways to make a big impact. Orange bulbs give a kind of "antique" and "candlelit" warm glow to the space (I use these most). Red, green, and blue lights can make things feel a little more dangerous or put props or small spaces in a harsher light. Black lights make things more surreal and sci-fi like, for sure. Candles (especially the easier-to-manage LED candles) in large quantities also help transform the space. 

I use a lot of fabric - creepy cloth is great, especially when it is layered on top of black or white fabric. Cheap and effective fabric is found this time of year at places like Joanne's, and they usually have it on sale, so it's not that expensive. Cover furniture with sheets to give that "old" feeling. Basically, I try to cover as much as possible with fabric so that the "everyday" nature of the space is hidden - again, a quick and easy transformation.

I used to use fabric to black out one of my stairwells in our house, but since the fabric also covered the handrails and led to a couple people falling on the stairs and injuring themselves (!!!), the next time I try this I'm going to use black craft paper for the same effect (and leave the handrails out where people can hold them!). This will give me the added advantage of being able to splatter the papered-over walls with UV paint for a more interesting texture.

Here are a couple of pictures of what I've done. Maybe they can spark some ideas?


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

DjIronic said:


> I would second the idea of lighting being one of the cheapest and easiest ways to make a big impact. Orange bulbs give a kind of "antique" and "candlelit" warm glow to the space (I use these most). Red, green, and blue lights can make things feel a little more dangerous or put props or small spaces in a harsher light. Black lights make things more surreal and sci-fi like, for sure. Candles (especially the easier-to-manage LED candles) in large quantities also help transform the space.
> 
> I use a lot of fabric - creepy cloth is great, especially when it is layered on top of black or white fabric. Cheap and effective fabric is found this time of year at places like Joanne's, and they usually have it on sale, so it's not that expensive. Cover furniture with sheets to give that "old" feeling. Basically, I try to cover as much as possible with fabric so that the "everyday" nature of the space is hidden - again, a quick and easy transformation.
> 
> ...


WOW! i love your lighting! It's fantastic!

I have a black light in my entry full of spider webs so I love that. I am thinking about doing another one in the bathroom. I have a big spider on the ceiling and I am getting ready to make a web. I think I will try the orange in the living and dining and see how that looks! Thanks for the ideas. I am including a new pic of our fireplace. We just made the clock tonight. It will be candle lit for halloween and the party.


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh I did stop at a garage sale today but couldn't find anything. That was a big deal for me as I hate garage saling lol, but I am liking repurposing things for Halloween


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

DjIronic said:


> I would second the idea of lighting being one of the cheapest and easiest ways to make a big impact. Orange bulbs give a kind of "antique" and "candlelit" warm glow to the space (I use these most). Red, green, and blue lights can make things feel a little more dangerous or put props or small spaces in a harsher light. Black lights make things more surreal and sci-fi like, for sure. Candles (especially the easier-to-manage LED candles) in large quantities also help transform the space.
> 
> I use a lot of fabric - creepy cloth is great, especially when it is layered on top of black or white fabric. Cheap and effective fabric is found this time of year at places like Joanne's, and they usually have it on sale, so it's not that expensive. Cover furniture with sheets to give that "old" feeling. Basically, I try to cover as much as possible with fabric so that the "everyday" nature of the space is hidden - again, a quick and easy transformation.
> 
> ...


Your haunt is amazing!!!


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

wow dj your house looks awesome!

at dollar tree they have black roses with different colored glitter tips. you could easily make these with any dried or fake roses and black spray paint. 
also, have you made any of the ever-popular egg sacks to go with your spider? the ones you use white knee highs and webs to make? they are pretty cheap and scary without going overboard!


----------



## SpookyOwl (Sep 4, 2012)

Oooh egg sacks sound really creepy lol. I have made it better. More creepy cloth, added spider specimen jars and an eyeball. Also an eyeball photo and orange lighting. It's looking good!


----------

